# Disable WiFi When Connected via Ethernet?



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I am wondering if there is any way to have a computer automatically disable WiFi when I plug it in via Ethernet. Then when I unplug the Ethernet cord it will enable Wireless again. Aka:

I have WiFi turned on.
I'm at my house connected to my WiFi.
I plug in Ethernet cord and it automatically switches to the wired connection.
Then if I unplug Ethernet it will automatically switch back to the wireless connection.

I do not understand scripts or how to use them ):


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are a few suggestions here How to disable wireless when Ethernet plugged in - Geeks to Go Forums


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Why do you need to disable the wifi? The system will switch automatically to/from the Ethernet.

If it's a battery thing, there's likely to be a switch on the computer that will turn it on/off. In most cases you can't automate the on/off process easily. FWIW - I just flip the switch on my laptop if battery life is critical. If not, I just leave it on.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

usasma said:


> Why do you need to disable the wifi? The system will switch automatically to/from the Ethernet.
> 
> If it's a battery thing, there's likely to be a switch on the computer that will turn it on/off. In most cases you can't automate the on/off process easily. FWIW - I just flip the switch on my laptop if battery life is critical. If not, I just leave it on.


It doesn't do that... If I am connected to WiFi, and plug in to ethernet, it STILL keeps me connected as a WiFi connection and I get slower internet speed. The only reason I would plug into ethernet is so I can download a file faster or access the web faster. If I want to use ethernet, I have been forced to manually disable wireless so it will go onto the ethernet. I want to avoid this and just have some setting for the computer so that, when plugged into ethernet, WiFi automatically turns off, and when unplugged, WiFi re-enables.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check the suggestions here How to disable wireless when Ethernet plugged in - Geeks to Go Forums


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

joeten said:


> Did you check the suggestions here How to disable wireless when Ethernet plugged in - Geeks to Go Forums


Hey, sorry. Yes I did look at that link, but unfortunately it just seems to have paid software. I really am looking for a free solution, and can't afford some of the products mentioned in the link. (Thank you for the suggestion though!) Don't get me wrong, I am not opposed to paying people for software they have worked hard to make, but it seems like there might be some other method where I could tinker with settings/cmd prompt/registry? and accomplish the same thing. I don't mind taking on a little bit of work to avoid having to pay for the software. What I am really wondering is there any way I can accomplish this myself, for free?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is all I found for the present How to Change the Priority of Wired/Wireless Network Cards in Windows - How-To Geek


----------

